# Art fundamental tutorial series



## Lapuka (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm starting my personal project in hopes to bring a video tutorial series to life.

I'll be covering fundamental principles of art with short videos dedicated for each aspect of drawing and painting.

Starting with perspective (division in 1 point perspective): 




Each week will upload new video with new topic. I hope you'll find this useful


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I have always found it strange when a new member starts with a tutorial post.


----------

